
Show HN: Using Paperclip to build a simple image upload service - zadoxsis
https://github.com/pablo-merino/pichack3r
======
johnernaut
I may be missing something, but I don't see how this is interesting or useful
in any way...

~~~
mattbessey
Indeed, Rails is pretty new to me and even I know how to use do this!

